# crysis



## Karalus87 (13. August 2009)

ersteinmal vorneweg...ich weiß nich ob das der richtige threat zu dem thema ist was mein problem ist...wenn nicht verweißt mich bitte eines besseren...
ich hab mir heute einen nigel-nagel-neuen pc mit bildschirm geholt...wollte crysis anspielen, was beim ersten mal auch geklappt hat...aber zwei stunden später beim zweiten versuch war der bluescreen und blackscreen mein schlimmster feind...

system:
phenom x4 955
gtx 275 
asus m4a78 pro am2+
ddr2 8gb pc800 corsair twinx cl5
500gb wd5000aaks

bildschirm:
samsung 22` t220

wenn ihr irgendwelche wertvollen tipps habt höre ich sie gerne an...
vielleicht spezielle treiber oder sonstwas...
nähere sys-informationen kann ich euch gerne geben...
danke


----------



## vin vom Dorf (17. August 2009)

Hast du das neuste Bios für Mainboard drauf?
Hatte das Board auch, bei mir lief das System auch nich rund nachdem ich von einem X2 6000+ auf einen Phenom II umgestiegen bin.

Achja, wenn du das BIOS flashen willst und du Win Vista hast, dann flashe NICHT unter Windows. Das hat meinem Board das Leben gekostet...


----------



## Marquis (24. August 2009)

Instabile übertaktung?
Versuch mal ne neue Installation!


----------



## msix38 (24. August 2009)

Alle aktuellen Treiber drauf?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (27. August 2009)

Netzteil ?


----------

